# New 37 gal tank, need filtration advice



## Wusker (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi I have had a small 10 gallon for 9 months now and have had my ups and downs but ive got a pretty happy community at this time, and now I got a 37 gal for Christmas that my wife gave me but have not had the money to drop into it yet, I know I want to cycle the tank first before any fish. I have my gravel and peagravel and laterite already to go but i do not want to put water in it and start cycling it until have a good filtration system. 

I really like over filtration and am planning on this tank being all natural, with real plants, and a nice lighting system but at this point what recommendations do you have for me to get a filtration system something under $200, as I would like to start the cycle soon. 

Thank for any help.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you have a preference? HOB, Canister are both excellent ways to go. each have their own perks/pita's.

HOB, I recommend Aquaclear. the ease of use is it's biggest Perk. My aq70 keeps my 29 crystal clear even when overstocked. Get the 110.

Canisters hold soooo much media. they are a bit of a pita to clean though. So much so I find myself not cleaning them as often as I should.


----------



## Wusker (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome i wasnt sure if that would filter enough, currently i have a marineland penguin 350 on my 10 gal and it cleans it out amazingly and creates a very nice water circulation, still not sure if i should go for the cannister if i am going to make this a planted tank though?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

LOVE the Aqua Clears! On my 36g I have the Aqua Clear 70 and an Aqueon 30. (I would have gone with the AC 110, but had the 70 kicking around, so just went with that.) Basically, with both filters on full flow, I have 115g's of filtration on the tank. So, the AC 110 would be fine if you went with that. Even if you went with the AC 70, that's still pretty much double, as it's 70g's of filtration and double 37g is 74.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

You could keep in mind, shove some extra media in your 10 for a few weeks and use it to kick start the cycle in the new tank. Might still mini-cycle but will help out a bit!


----------



## Wusker (Oct 5, 2011)

okay so any suggestions if I want to use a canister? I know they are more work but from everything Ive read they are far superior in filtration.


----------



## PixiesDad (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd stick with the penguin 350's if you are happy with the one you have for several reasons:

If all your pumps are identical then it's really cost efficient to buy some spare parts to have on hand before one breaks. 

You already know everything about their use, care and maintenance, and even on the 37 gal tank a single 350 is about twice as much filter as it needs. I love over-stocking a bit myself - the variety and sheer impact of lots of little guys in the tank is a real joy to watch.

Question: why not consider mounting two 350's on your new tank? 

Together, I believe they would cost less than a single comparable canister system, and you have the benefit of redundancy in case one dies. 

Together, they would be about 400% of the recommended filtration for a tank that size. This doesn't mean wall-to-wall fish, LOL, but it does give you room to stock the tank nicely.

Edit: Forgot to say me and my ladylove have two 280 emperors on our 40 for the above reasons, and couldn't be happier, and it doesn't hurt that they didn't cost a lot.


----------



## Wusker (Oct 5, 2011)

PixiesDad said:


> I'd stick with the penguin 350's if you are happy with the one you have for several reasons:
> 
> If all your pumps are identical then it's really cost efficient to buy some spare parts to have on hand before one breaks.
> 
> ...


Wow I had not thought of that awesome advice! Thanks!(And that's why I came here for people to give me good advice) I think I might try the double 350's out. let ya know how everything is coming after the cycle. again thank you pixies and everyone else.


----------

